
Show HN: ParrotSnoop – Android TCP/UDP Packet Capture for IPv4/IPv6 - DivestTrump
https://github.com/DivestTrump/ParrotSnoop
======
DivestTrump
I appreciate the traction this received. I'd like to note that I am not a
developer by trade and I'm certainly not a designer. Java isn't even my
primary language. I am just somebody interested in privacy and security and
this was a fun project that should be useful. Any contributions to the code or
design are very welcome. I hope this helps others and thank you.

------
lozaning
Would this let me see the full path of an https requests that an app is
making? I've got a testing need for that, and am currently hampered because
our secops team won't let us enable a feature flag to disable cert pinning so
that Charles proxy will work.

WOuld this be a viable alternative because it runs on the actual phone itself?

~~~
h4waii
No, this won't bypass certificate pinning, to do that you need to tamper the
app or hook runtime calls using something like Xposed. There are modules [0]
[1] that do this, support depends on the version of Android you're using.

[0]. [https://github.com/ac-pm/SSLUnpinning_Xposed](https://github.com/ac-
pm/SSLUnpinning_Xposed)

[0].
[https://github.com/Fuzion24/JustTrustMe](https://github.com/Fuzion24/JustTrustMe)

------
pmontra
Is there an apk to download and install? I looked for it and failed but I'm
using my phone and I could have missed it.

~~~
DivestTrump
No, just the source code.

